# Help! One really engorged breast, can't empty, in so much pain



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

My milk came in Sunday morning, and my left breast has become extremely engorged and none of the remedies I have tried so far are working. I tried using warm compresses and warm water and expressing some before feeding her, I tried putting cold packs on after she's done feeding to try to shrink the swelling, but nothing seems to work my areola is as hard as a rock and she can't get a proper latch and every time I try it's just making it worse. I've searched the net and can't find anything that I haven't tried other than pumping with a pump--and I don't have one. Should I go get one? I could only afford a manual one right now, would it be worth it?

Thanks for any help, I'm super tired with this 5 day old and the pain is making it pretty rough!









ETA: What will happen if I just leave it alone? It'll get worse, right?


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

If you can aquire a pump it might help, IMO you don't need an electric pump if you intend on BFing her more than from a bottle. I know when my milk came in with DS that was all that helped to be able to get a proper latch, have you tried hand expressions? DOes that move anything out of the breast??? I hope you find a solution, sending you many hugs and I hope more people can be of more help...


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

A manual pump would be fine. Avent is good.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

can you take a hot shower and try to manually express some?


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
can you take a hot shower and try to manually express some?

I did try that but it seemed to come out really unevenly. I ended up sending DP to Babies R Us, now, it just hurts too much! I hope it works. Thanks ladies.


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

take a shower---massage breast---get a manual pump if you have to...no it won't get worse---your body will eventually equal out in a few days---just be patient and hope you feel better


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...cotterman.html

Reverse Pressure Softening might be helpful.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Pumping a little milk out helped me...I did it a few times, just enough to take the edge of my pain and soften my nipple so DS could latch on...I'm not very good at hand expressing either.


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

But dont express to much or your body will never reduce to the proper level, it will think that you need that milk and continue to make it.







: Just express enough to relieve the pressure.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, my body refused to letdown for the pump so I never ended up being able to get more than a little bit out to relieve the pressure. The first two times I tried, once last night and once in the middle of the night, Raven couldn't get anything more out either; but the third time, this morning, after letting a little out with the pump she was able to latch and emptied it! What a relief! Hopefully it doesn't happen again, but at least if it does I know it can be resolved.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Well, my body refused to letdown for the pump so I never ended up being able to get more than a little bit out to relieve the pressure. The first two times I tried, once last night and once in the middle of the night, Raven couldn't get anything more out either; but the third time, this morning, after letting a little out with the pump she was able to latch and emptied it! What a relief! Hopefully it doesn't happen again, but at least if it does I know it can be resolved.

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Engorgement doesn't last forever.







By 2wks I felt great and by 3wks my breasts were soft...now they only get engorged if he sleeps through 2 or more feedings.


----------



## NaomiMcC (Mar 22, 2007)

My sister swore by cabbage leaves. Seriously. There's someething in them that helps with engorgement. She just stuck 'em in her bra.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

I second the cabbage leaves....ahhhhhhh relief!


----------



## dunicakes (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi! Pumping really helped me with engorgement -- good luck with it! Also, though, if the milk is coming out "unevenly" -- i.e. one part of your breast feels as hard as a rock while others become soft after a feeding, then you may have a plugged milk duct, too. This happens to me sometimes when my breast is too full for too long. (My daughter is now almost 15 months, and it still happens sometimes.) With a pulgged duct, I find it really helpful to take an ibuprofen or two to reduce the swelling and then just massage, massage and massage the hard spot -- often while nursing or pumping at the same time. Eventually, the plug is "dislodged" (if you're pumping, you can even see the stuff come out -- it's milk, only a bit thicker, gloppier). Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## danna (Mar 27, 2007)

I recommend renting a hospital grade pump from the hospital (call the pediatrics unit) or from a local lactation consultant for a week. I struggled a lot with controlling engorgement and having a good pump makes a huge difference. You'll be amazed by how much you can pump with a good pump and how quickly. You just have to make sure you don't pump a ton out so your body can adjust. It's not too expensive to rent the pump either, and your insurance might cover it.


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

I used both the medula and the avent manual pumps ( like the avent better but they both do the job) and you know for occassional use and engorgement issues they really do work nicely. I never used an electric hospital grade one, I hear its all the rave but manuals worked so well for me I never tried it.

avent is a little more ergomatic, and it can come with a microwave sterilzer. ( I thought that was a bit too much initially but after I melted my medula on the stove boiling it I found out that a microwaver sterilizer is a nice safety feature for sleep deprived moms)


----------

